# Help, where Now ?



## Mel99 (May 20, 2010)

Hi - Hoping I might get some advise here. I have just had my 2nd BFN using ICSI.  We have decided to try again self funding this time. I am currently with Bourn in Colchester and wondered if it might be an idea to try a new clinic. Colchester is abour  3 1/2 hr round trip for us which isn't the end of the world but gets a bit tiring during the scanning/ gonal f stage. I am also a bit concerned that there may be a clinic more suited to my age out there that I don't know about, does anyone know where I might find information on clinics success rates for over 40's or can anyone recommend a clinic that they have used.  
Any advise/ opinion would be really appreciated.

Thanks

Mel


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Mel99,

Just to say sorry about your BFN. Was it with your own egg the 3 times you tried? How many eggs were transfered each time? Have you ever considered DE, in case of futre occurances?

Try to do more analysis to see where the problem comes from before a new transfer.

Wishing you all the best.

Barbara1


----------



## Sarah Sue (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not an expert but have been through 3 ICSI cycles and my advice is as long as you have had all the tests and are sure that that you are generally fit and healthy, then keep trying! I am 40 and I got pregnant on my 3rd attempt (sadly I suffered a missed miscarriage however). My clinic does not have the ability to do any advanced genetic testing but they are easy to get to (which I find important) and very friendly and helpful, so I have stuck with them. 

I really do believe that getting pregnant (either naturally or via IVF) is very much a numbers game and as us 40 year olds have lower odds (due to the age of our eggs), it means we need to try more to achieve success. Another tip is to try acupuncture, I was a sceptic but tried this on my 3rd cycle and had success.
Good luck and I really hope it works out for you   .
S xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mel 99 as Sarah Sue has said sometimes its just a matter of staying with it.  The clinic i have used up till now have said its like wanting a dice to land on 6.  Some people get it strait away and others have to have a few more goes.  I have had 2 icsi cycles and one fet, and have been told that they have been "text book cycles" what ever the hell that means!!  But have so far not managed to have a baby. I also wander if i should change clinics, our treatment so far have been on the nhs so we were refered to a clinic, so have never needed to look around.  But now we are self funding i have also wandered if there is better out there, so to speak!  We live in the West country so there is only a hand full of clinics locally.


Cutting a long story short when we decide to have treatment again i will not be going back to the old clinic   , i do like them.  But i believe that there are other clinics that will be more right for me.  Our old clinic dont do immune testing and only have 2 ivf/icsi proticoles the clinic in London that i have been looking at have 10!  So hopefully our treatment will be more tailored to our needs.  Good luck with what ever you decide its a scary old road to go down i feel pretty scared at the thought of changing clinics, esp so far away, but i also feel a hell of a lot of hope. xx


----------



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Looking at the stats I believe ARGC has the best % rate for over 40, but they are central London and very expensive!

I am trying there for my last go in Jan / Feb. I do agree it is a numbers game, but better to play the game with the clinic with the best success rate - no?

Good luck ladies - to all of us oldies


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi TB

Have you consider DEIVF, since you dont seem to produce eggs yourself? I think its worth moving on to DE.
Good luck in whatever you think its best for you.


----------

